# Koiteich bauen Länge:4m Breite:2m Tiefe:1,5



## Dmitrij (22. Jan. 2016)

Hallo
Ich wollte mir dieses Jahr einen Koiteich bauen.Hier mal so ungefähren masse die ich mir vorstelle (BREITESTE STELLE) Länge :4m Breite :2m Tiefe: 1,5.Es werden ungefähr erst mal 5 Koi.Da ich nicht zu viel ausgeben möchte,möchte ich den Teich auch recht einfach halten.Also keine Heizung und sowas worauf man verzichten kann.Jetzt kommen wir zur meiner frage und zwar weiß ich nicht genau was unbedingt von Nöten ist für einen solchen Teich.Also was für eine pumpe filter und was sonst noch benötigt wird,am besten nur das nötigste und auch nicht das teuerste.
Bin gespannt auf die antworten.


----------



## trampelkraut (22. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Dmitrij,

Schön das du meinen Rat im NG Forum befolgt hast, schätze hier wird dir bestimmt weitergeholfen.
P.S. Im NG Forum bin ich "__ Salamander"


----------



## Dmitrij (22. Jan. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Hallo Dmitrij,
> 
> Schön das du meinen Rat im NG Forum befolgt hast, schätze hier wird dir bestimmt weitergeholfen.
> P.S. Im NG Forum bin ich "__ Salamander"


Dan Hallo noch mal


----------



## Zacky (22. Jan. 2016)

Herzlich Willkommen.

Die Teichgröße würde ich eher 4x3 m und 1,50 m Tiefe machen. Die Fische brauchen Platz zum Wenden. 

An Technik brauchst Du einen Vorfilter (Siebfilter) wie z.Bsp. Ultrasieve III, Trommelfilter oder Endlosbandfilter. Dazu eine geeignete Pumpe die das Wasser hinter dem Vorfilter ansaugt und dann in eine Biotonne (bspw. Helix und Japanmatten) fördert. Man kann die Pumpe auch hinten dran setzen, nur ändert sich dann ein wenig die Filterkonstellation.

Für den Teich würde ich pauschal sagen, mind. ein Bodenablauf und einen Skimmer und das Ganze natürlich in Schwerkraft.


----------



## tosa (22. Jan. 2016)

Dmitrij schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich wollte mir dieses Jahr einen Koiteich bauen.Hier mal so ungefähren masse die ich mir vorstelle (BREITESTE STELLE) Länge :4m Breite :2m Tiefe: 1,5.Es werden ungefähr erst mal 5 Koi.Da ich nicht zu viel ausgeben möchte,möchte ich den Teich auch recht einfach halten.Also keine Heizung und sowas worauf man verzichten kann.Jetzt kommen wir zur meiner frage und zwar weiß ich nicht genau was unbedingt von Nöten ist für einen solchen Teich.Also was für eine pumpe filter und was sonst noch benötigt wird,am besten nur das nötigste und auch nicht das teuerste.
> Bin gespannt auf die antworten.



Hallo dmitrij,

Ein paar Tipps für den Anfang.....

Ein koiteich ist komplett "nicht" mit einem schwimmteich vergleichbar. Von daher ist tramprlkrauts Verweis hierher das beste was dir passieren kann.

Jetzt einmal zu den Abmessungen.
8x2m ist ok, nur die Tiefe solltest du lieber auf 2m machen, Koi sollten auch im Winter eine Temperatur von Ca. +6 Grad haben. Dazu sollte zumindest ein Loch in der Eisfläche vorhanden sein um die ausgasungen entweichen zu lassen. Diese 6 Grad kriegst du von alleine in der Tiefe von 2m. Somit wären das Ca. 32m3 bei gemauerten Wänden.

Als nächster Aspekt sollte zwei bodenabläufe in dn110 vorhanden sein, dazu auch ein skimmer mit einer Verehrung von dn110. Wenn das alles vorhanden ist kann die Folie rein. Diese sollte am besten aus PVC oder PE sein und von einem kunststoffschweisser faltenfrei eingeschweißt werden.

Neben dem Teich brauchst du dann aufgrund des schwerkraftsystems einen filterkeller. Hier sollte eine vorfilterung stehen, da gehen der bodenabläufen und der skimmer aus dem Teich direkt drauf. Das kann ein ultrasieve sein, ein trommelfilter etc.,. Von diesem vorfilter geht es in die Biologie mit schwimmenden Helix, das könnte man mit einem IBC-Container Regeln. Danach geht es zu einer Pumpe, dieses könnte z.b. Eine rohrpumpe sein und dann mit einem dn110 Rohr zurück in den Teich.

Das wäre ein sinnvoller Aufbau.

Was brauchst du:
-folienschweisser
-2bodenabläufe (BA)
-1skimmer
-mind. 4 zugschieber dn110
-2 IBC Container, 1x für das Helix, 1x für die Pumpe
-1 Tauch Uvc mit mindestens 70watt
-betonschalsteine mit Eisen und Beton
-1 rohrpumpe mit realen 30000l/h
-eine vorfilterung (trommelfilter, ultrasieve etc.)
-diverse kg-Rohre (Baumarkt) in dn110 mit 30 Grad Bögen, einen schärferen Bogen sollte man nicht nehmen.
-2 belüfterpumpen, die Größe legen wir später fest.

Und vor allem viel Lust und Kraft.

Nur am Rande, Koi sind Fische welche auf Temperaturschwankungen sehr sensibel reagieren, wasserwerte sollten immer im optimalen Bereich sein. Dazu sehr verfressen und somit haben sie einen hohen verschmutzungsgrad im Wasser. Und die koikacke muss schnellstens aus dem System, wenn nicht stimmen die wasserwerte nicht, und die Fische werden krank und sterben. 

Das ersteinmal zum Anfang....

Wo kommst du her?


----------



## muh.gp (22. Jan. 2016)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen!

Auch wenn Du das jetzt ganz sicher nicht hören willst, aber Koi und Minimalprinzip passen nicht so richtig zusammen. Gerade, wenn der Teich an der unteren Grenze des Volumens gebaut wird, ist eine sinnvolle Filterung, ein zuverlässiges Teichmanagement und noch einige anderen Punkte (überlebens-)notwendig. "Da ich nicht zuviel ausgeben möchte..." ist für mich daher der falsche Ansatz. Sorry!

Zudem wage ich mal zu behaupten, dass du mit einem kleineren Teich nicht nur schnell an die Grenzen in Sachen Fische, sondern auch bei der Selbstzufriedenheit kommen wirst. Plane gut - das geht auch günstig, aber nie billig! - und lass dir Zeit.

Und zu guter letzt, ein funktionierender Koiteich ist kein Projekt, dass mit einer Frage und zwei Antworten zu erklären und realisieren ist.

Nochmals Sorry für die wahrscheinlich ernüchternde Stellungnahme, aber die Erfahrung lehrt... 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## S.Reiner (22. Jan. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Nur am Rande, Koi sind Fische welche auf Temperaturschwankungen sehr sensibel reagieren, wasserwerte sollten immer im optimalen Bereich sein. Dazu sehr verfressen und somit haben sie einen hohen verschmutzungsgrad im Wasser. Und die koikacke muss schnellstens aus dem System, wenn nicht stimmen die wasserwerte nicht, und die Fische werden krank und sterben.


Danke


----------



## tosa (22. Jan. 2016)

Bitte reiner, muss doch mal direkt gesagt werden!


----------



## S.Reiner (22. Jan. 2016)

Dmitrij schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich wollte mir dieses Jahr einen Koiteich bauen


 Wenn man nicht so viel Platz hat kann auch ein kleinerer Teich mit anderen Fischen sehr Schön sein
es muss nicht immer Koi sein


----------



## koiteich1 (22. Jan. 2016)

Ich kann mich Torsten und Holger da nur anschließen.
Der Aufbau sollte schon durchdacht sein
*Da ich nicht zu viel ausgeben möchte*
Dmitrij sag doch mal was du für den Teich mit Filterung ausgeben willst oder kannst.
Denke aber auch bei der koihaltung kommt es zu Folgekosten.
Zb. Erkrankung der Koi
Da können schon mal ein paar Euros für Tierarzt und Medikamente draufgehen.


----------



## Dmitrij (22. Jan. 2016)

Ja das ist mir klar .Doch leider ist es auch so das Forums manchmal übertreiben, spreche aus Erfahrung war mit den exotische vögeln auch so:Nur das beste und teuerste .....Und ich plane seit einem halben Jahr und im sommer ist es dann so weit bis dahin habe ich genug zeit .Wie viel ich ausgeben möchte kann ich nicht sagen ,das was nötig ist.Kenne welche (WIRKLICH) die halten kois nur mit einem einfachen filter.Ich hoffe ich löse nicht eine Panik aus wie es ihn Forums üblich ist .Und ich komme aus Russland.


----------



## S.Reiner (22. Jan. 2016)

Länge :4m Breite :2m Tiefe: 1,5  Macht all so 12  Tausend Liter Wasser
1 Koi  auf  5 Tausend Liter
4 Koi  auf weitere 7 Tausend Liter
so erzählt es der gute Mann ( Frau ) in jedem Koi Laden
ABER das die Koi in 3 Jahren schon 30 cm bis 50 cm Gros  sein können das sagt dir keiner
nun ich wollte auch nicht im Hunde haus Leben


----------



## S.Reiner (22. Jan. 2016)

Dmitrij schrieb:


> Und ich komme aus Russland.


 

Schwimmen die Fische doch auch nur im Wasser


----------



## Dmitrij (22. Jan. 2016)

Reiner S schrieb:


> Schwimmen die Fische doch auch nur im Wasser


Hat tosa gefragt.


----------



## S.Reiner (22. Jan. 2016)

Jeder wird dir bestimmt hier Helfen
aber BITTE mach den Teich grösser und bau einen guten Filter
Koi sind sehr Platz bedürftig


----------



## tosa (22. Jan. 2016)

Hi dmitrij,

Kein Problem, auch das ist machbar.....

Es gibt Foren und Foren.

Ich denke mal du möchtest nur 1x bauen. Denn jeder weitere Umbau kostet Geld (das sage ich dir nur am Rande, habe genug Geld bei irgendwelchen angeblich namhaften Händlern gelassen).

Nur ein paar Standards sollten sein, klar, es gibt auch Low Budget Lösungen, nur meistens baut man dann 2x.

Von daher am Anfang die grundstandards und einige Sachen kann man dann einfach nachrüsten. Sprich ich spare ein paar Euro am Anfang und kaufe mir später eine etwas höherwertige Technik hinzu und kann diese problemfrei einbauen.

@Reiner:
Ich mag dich echt gerne, aber Mathe geht folgendermaßen:
8x2m=16m2x 1,5 tiefe =24 und mit 2m = 32m3


----------



## S.Reiner (22. Jan. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> 8x2m=16m2x 1,5 tiefe =24 und mit 2m = 32m3


Ja aber bei Dmitrij oben auf Seite 1 Steht  
( Ich wollte mir dieses Jahr einen Koiteich bauen.Hier mal so ungefähren masse die ich mir vorstelle (BREITESTE STELLE) Länge :4m Breite :2m Tiefe: 1,5


----------



## tosa (22. Jan. 2016)

Reiner S schrieb:


> Ja aber bei Dmitrij oben Steht
> ( Ich wollte mir dieses Jahr einen Koiteich bauen.Hier mal so ungefähren masse die ich mir vorstelle (BREITESTE STELLE) Länge :4m Breite :2m Tiefe: 1,5


Oh shit, du hast recht, habe gerade die Lesebrille geputzt.....sorry, mein Fehler hab Erbarmen mit mir


----------



## Dmitrij (22. Jan. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Hi dmitrij,
> 
> Kein Problem, auch das ist machbar.....
> 
> ...


ja ich möchte auch erst die Grundstandardseinbauen und mit der zeit aufstocken.Doch den Teich kann ich nicht vergrößer habe nämlich eine große Voliere,garten haus und viele Blumen und Früchte dan für die kinder Trampolin rutsche schaukel .....haben leider nicht mehr platz


----------



## S.Reiner (22. Jan. 2016)

Ist nicht schlimm
 ich habe meine Brille erst mal geputzt als ich das gelesen habe


----------



## tosa (22. Jan. 2016)

Die voliere reizt mich aber schon, du machst mich neugierig....

Gut, die Grundmasse stehen ja nun....


----------



## S.Reiner (22. Jan. 2016)

Dmitrij schrieb:


> für die kinder trampolin rutsche schaukel .....haben leider nicht mehr platz


Du bist bestimmt ein Lieber Mensch


----------



## tosa (22. Jan. 2016)

Reiner S schrieb:


> Ist nicht schlimm
> ich habe meine Brille erst mal geputzt als ich das gelesen habe



Danke reiner, hast einen gut


----------



## S.Reiner (22. Jan. 2016)

Danke


----------



## S.Reiner (22. Jan. 2016)

Müssen es wirklich Koi sein
Dmitrij es sind doch auch andere Fische erhältlich die vom Volumen her passen würden zu deinem Teich Plan


----------



## Dmitrij (22. Jan. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Hallo dmitrij,
> 
> Ein paar Tipps für den Anfang.....
> 
> ...


Sind diese angaben immer noch gültig oder kann du vielleicht eine neue liste machen?mit dem dingen die zu diesem teich passen


----------



## tosa (22. Jan. 2016)

Hi dmitrij,

Darf ich das morgen machen?

Würde dir gleich ein paar Links dazupacken, da kannst du das selber mal überrechnen.


----------



## Dmitrij (22. Jan. 2016)

Reiner S schrieb:


> Müssen es wirklich Koi sein
> Dmitrij es sind doch auch andere Fische erhältlich die vom Volumen her passen würden zu deinem Teich Plan


Ich hatte mal andere fische.Und ich finde so klein ist das nicht habe viele seiten durchgelesen und bisher noch nicht gelesen das so welche angaben zu klein sind.Habe viele gesehen mit weniger aber mehr koi .


----------



## Dmitrij (22. Jan. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Hi dmitrij,
> 
> Darf ich das morgen machen?
> 
> Würde dir gleich ein paar Links dazupacken, da kannst du das selber mal überrechnen.


ja tut mir leid wollte dich nicht nerven oder drängen bin nur gespant


----------



## Dmitrij (22. Jan. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Hi dmitrij,
> 
> Darf ich das morgen machen?
> 
> Würde dir gleich ein paar Links dazupacken, da kannst du das selber mal überrechnen.


okay ich guck dann mal morgen nochmal vorbei vielen dank das du das machst lass dir zeit


----------



## S.Reiner (22. Jan. 2016)

Dmitrij schrieb:


> Habe viele gesehen mit weniger aber mehr koi .


Du hast ja Recht
doch sollten Tiere Fische auch Art gerecht gehalten werden


----------



## S.Reiner (22. Jan. 2016)

Ich bin schon auf deinen Teich Bau gespannt
     Das wird schon


----------



## muh.gp (22. Jan. 2016)

Reiner, für die Gesundheit der Koi ist m. E. in erster Linie die Wasserqualität verantwortlich und damit wichtig, das Volumen von 12.000 Litern - vorausgesetzt alles wirklich senkrecht gebaut - passt schon für eine Handvoll Fische und den ein oder anderen mehr...  Und die Formeln, unter anderem die von dir genannte, gehen schon von ausgewachsenen Koi aus und nicht von Tosai.


----------



## S.Reiner (22. Jan. 2016)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Und die Formeln, unter anderem die von dir genannte, gehen schon von ausgewachsenen Koi aus


Danke Holger ich werde das einfach so hin nehmen 
  Meine Meinung
es ist nur so das wenn ich an meiner 30 Tausend Liter Pfütze stehe und die Koi starten mal so richtig durch
dann kann ich sehen das es besser 60 Tausend Liter wären
nun jeder so wie er will auch das muss ich dann hin nehmen


----------



## tosa (22. Jan. 2016)

Reiner S schrieb:


> Danke Holger ich werde das einfach so hin nehmen
> Meine Meinung
> es ist nur so das wenn ich an meiner 30 Tausend Liter Pfütze stehe und die Koi starten mal so richtig durch
> dann kann ich sehen das es besser 60 Tausend Liter wären
> nun jeder so wie er will auch das muss ich dann hin nehmen



Naja, für 5 >70cm ist es schon trickie, aber dann muss man sich auch von diesen trennen...


----------



## tosa (22. Jan. 2016)

Dmitrij schrieb:


> ja tut mir leid wollte dich nicht nerven oder drängen bin nur gespant



Kein Problem, nur dazu muss ich mal in Ruhe gucken, ist ja auch noch nen bisschen hin bis zu deinem Baubeginn.

Hast du mal Fotos von der Stelle wo der Teich hin soll? Mich interessiert hier insbesondere auch wieviel Sonneneinstrahlung dort ist, oder ob dort Schatten ist.


----------



## Dmitrij (22. Jan. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Kein Problem, nur dazu muss ich mal in Ruhe gucken, ist ja auch noch nen bisschen hin bis zu deinem Baubeginn.
> 
> Hast du mal Fotos von der Stelle wo der Teich hin soll? Mich interessiert hier insbesondere auch wieviel Sonneneinstrahlung dort ist, oder ob dort Schatten ist.


man könnte sagen der teich bekommt teilweise sonne ,denn wir haben links ziemlich große hecken die den teich so ungefähr zu hälfte abdecken würden.Heute alles abgemessen.Ich versuche fotos zu machen wenn ich zeit habe.


----------



## samorai (22. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Dmitrij!
Höhe,Breite und Tiefe wurden schon diskutiert.
Tipp; zieh doch den Teich durch die Voltaire und mach daraus gleich ein Kleines Becken zum trinken für Deine Racker, es muß ja nicht groß sein.
Der Durchfluß eröffnet Dir eventuell neue Türen!
Später werden Deine Kinder auch mal größer, dann hättest Du schon einen Anschluss zur Teich -Erweiterung.
Besonderes Augenmerk gilt es der Vorfilterung, ist die Okay haben es nachfolgende Filter leichter.
Ein schrägsitz  belüftestes Gase Sieb,in einer 300 -400 Tonne eingebaut, ist nicht so teuer wie ein Trommler,  denn noch sehr wirkungsvoll.
Es gibt schon einfache Versionen von Filtern, die sonst um ein Drei- Vierfaches teurer sind (Trommler ausgenommen).
Ich würde mir auch Gedanken über eine Bepflanzung im Teich machen, Steilwände na und auch da kann man etwas tun, speziellen Aufhängungen sowie am Balkon, alles ist möglich, man brauch nur ein paar Visionen und den handwerklichen Geschick dazu.

Ron!


----------



## Dmitrij (22. Jan. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Dmitrij!
> Höhe,Breite und Tiefe wurden schon diskutiert.
> Tipp; zieh doch den Teich durch die Voltaire und mach daraus gleich ein Kleines Becken zum trinken für Deine Racker, es muß ja nicht groß sein.
> Der Durchfluß eröffnet Dir eventuell neue Türen!
> ...


Das mit der voliere ist eine gute idee doch leider nicht machbar wegen der konstruktion der voliere wer die idee nur ein jahr früher gekommen.um die pflanzen mach ich mir keine sorgen habe noch kleine stellen wo ich nicht tief graben werde aber pflanzen reintun kann


----------



## samorai (22. Jan. 2016)

Dmitrij schrieb:


> Das mit der voliere ist eine gute idee doch leider nicht machbar wegen der konstruktion der voliere wer die idee nur ein jahr früher gekommen



Mach doch mal genauere Angaben, eventuell kann man solche Probleme auch lösen.

Ron!


----------



## S.Reiner (23. Jan. 2016)

Morgen Dmitrij
Hoffe du bist nicht Sauer
2m mal 4m Tief 1,5 m wird reichen bei einem guten Filter
ich liebe halt alle Lebewesen und da würde ich immer alles geben ( ich hab halt den Teich u. Tier Virus )
Hoffe das Du einen tollen Teich bauen wirst

 Grus Reiner


----------



## koiteich1 (23. Jan. 2016)

Reiner S schrieb:


> Morgen Dmitrij
> Hoffe du bist nicht Sauer
> 2m mal 4m Tief 1,5 m wird reichen bei einem guten Filter



bei wirklich *optimalem* Filter können da schon einige Koi rein

Was mir aber noch etwas Sorgen macht ist die Tiefe von 150cm denn da kann es wie eben bei unseren Temperaturen schnell zu
Schwankungen kommen bzw. der Teich kühlt zu arg ab.
Wenn möglich ginge ich da auf 2m.(und schon sind es ein paar m³ mehr für die Paddler.


----------



## Ansaj (23. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Leute,
selbst wenn die Maße (2x4x1,5 m) reichen um durch gute Filterung die Wasserqualität zu halten, ist so ein Teich für Kois noch lange nicht artgerecht. Fische sind Lebewesen und die sollten nicht nach dem Motto gehalten werden, dass das Minimun an Lebensqualität erreicht wird und es ja immer schlimmere Beispiele gibt! Ein Koi kann sehr groß werden, will schwimmen und braucht Artgenossen. Ich persönlich würde den Teich viel größer bauen und wenn das nicht drin ist, sorry, aber dann suche ich mir kleinere Fische aus, die mir dann vielleicht nicht ganz so gut gefallen, aber denen ich eher gerecht werden kann. Das Wohl der Tiere sollte im Vordergrund stehen. 
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## koiteich1 (23. Jan. 2016)

Sicher kann ein Koi recht groß werden.

Aber sind wir mal erlich wer von euch hat Koi über 70cm im Teich ??
warscheinlich die wenigsten.
jeder Händler verspricht der gekaufte Koi wird locker die 70cm marke knacken !!!! (da müsste ich ja lauter Brocken schwimmen haben)
Wenn wir erlich sind liegt der durchschnitt irgendwo um die 60cm.
ich sage ja auch immer ein Koiteich sollte mehr als 13m³ haben.

In der Realität sieht das aber anderst aus und die meisten geben es auch nicht zu das sie einen kleinen Teich haben der auch noch überbesetzt ist.
Deshalb bin ich der Meinung das auch in einem kleineren Teich mit *ordentlicher Filterung* Koi gehalten werden können.

Natürlich mit einem geringeren Besatz.

Mit ordentlichem Filter meine ich jetzt nicht einen Baumarkt Filter wo der Verkäufer verspricht das der für Teiche mit Fischbesatzt bis 30m³ reicht und
am Ende er in Wirklichkeit gerade mal für eine 3000 Ltr. Innenhälterung geeignet ist !!!!!!

Ich denke beim 1. Teichbau macht jeder fehler die er später bereuen wird.
Das hab ich auch gemacht und es wurde teurer als wenn ich noch etwas gewartet hätte und es dann richtig gemacht hätte.
Aber aus Fehler lernt man.


----------



## Michael H (23. Jan. 2016)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Sicher kann ein Koi recht groß werden.
> 
> Aber sind wir mal erlich wer von euch hat Koi über 70cm im Teich ??
> warscheinlich die wenigsten.
> ...


 Genau so seh ich das auch .....


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Jan. 2016)

Ansaj schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> selbst wenn die Maße (2x4x1,5 m) reichen um durch gute Filterung die Wasserqualität zu halten, ist so ein Teich für Kois noch lange nicht artgerecht. Fische sind Lebewesen und die sollten nicht nach dem Motto gehalten werden, dass das Minimun an Lebensqualität erreicht wird und es ja immer schlimmere Beispiele gibt! Ein Koi kann sehr groß werden, will schwimmen und braucht Artgenossen. Ich persönlich würde den Teich viel größer bauen und wenn das nicht drin ist, sorry, aber dann suche ich mir kleinere Fische aus, die mir dann vielleicht nicht ganz so gut gefallen, aber denen ich eher gerecht werden kann. Das Wohl der Tiere sollte im Vordergrund stehen.
> Gruß
> Ansaj


Ich sehe das auch so. 

Weiß jetzt nicht wo ich es her habe aber immer heißt es:     Läng des Fischen x 8.  

Ist so was von Fluchtentfernung bei einem Schwimmstoß. Würde bei einem 60 cm Tierchen mindestens 5 m bedeuten. Richtigerweise in alle Richtungen.


----------



## Michael H (23. Jan. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ich sehe das auch so.
> 
> Weiß jetzt nicht wo ich es her habe aber immer heißt es:     Läng des Fischen x 8.
> 
> Ist so was von Fluchtentfernung bei einem Schwimmstoß. Würde bei einem 60 cm Tierchen mindestens 5 m bedeuten. Richtigerweise in alle Richtungen.


Hallo

Würde heißen alle Teiche die nicht minimum 5x5 Meter groß wären , wären nicht Artgerecht bei Koi von bis zu 60 cm .
Da muß ich mich auch zu den Tierquälern zählen .


----------



## tosa (23. Jan. 2016)

dann nehme ich mal meine grosse mit ca. 82cm = ca. 7x7m

bei einem Koi-Händler aus Coburg wo wir gerade waren, koi >120cm = 9,6m (ich glaube der baut dann auch demnächst an)

die Bilder sind übrigens nicht seine Verkaufsanlage, sondern sein Privatteich! Und die sind alle >90cm


----------



## Teich4You (23. Jan. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> die Bilder sind übrigens nicht seine Verkaufsanlage, sondern sein Privatteich! Und die sind alle >90cm


Solche Fische hätte gerne jeder. Aber haben nur die wenigsten. Zu dem Teich kenne ich ein Video, glaube von Koirolli von Youtube.


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Jan. 2016)

Anhang anzeigen 158882 Das hat aber Ähnlichkeit mit einem Hähnchenmaststall 

...die anderen Bilder relativieren das ganze aber. Schätze die 8-fache Größe ist fast gegeben. 
Auch bei 7 m ist es ja wohl so, das es fast für einen 1m Brummer passt. Sehe das nicht als Hoch wichtig, aber so ein Anhalt denke ich, ist es nicht schlecht.


----------



## tosa (23. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Solche Fische hätte gerne jeder. Aber haben nur die wenigsten. Zu dem Teich kenne ich ein Video, glaube von Koirolli von Youtube.



Stimmt, richtig

Www.koiaqua.de

Da sind noch mehr Fotos, auch vom Teich.


----------



## tosa (23. Jan. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 158882 Das hat aber Ähnlichkeit mit einem Hähnchenmaststall
> 
> ...die anderen Bilder relativieren das ganze aber. Schätze die 8-fache Größe ist fast gegeben.
> Auch bei 7 m ist es ja wohl so, das es fast für einen 1m Brummer passt. Sehe das nicht als Hoch wichtig, aber so ein Anhalt denke ich, ist es nicht schlecht.



Tja Totto, sind auch 2 Teiche die er hat. Das von dir zitierte Bild ist der 2. Teich.

Der Hauptdeich hat 100m3 und Ca. 70-80 Koi in der Größe drin.


----------



## mitch (23. Jan. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Stimmt, richtig
> 
> Www.koiaqua.de



das ist ja fast ums Eck , wenn der Schnee/Salz weg ist werd ich das Moped mal dorthin bewegen.


----------



## tosa (23. Jan. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> das ist ja fast ums Eck , wenn der Schnee/Salz weg ist werd ich das Moped mal dorthin bewegen.



Mach mal, ob er dich in seinen Garten lässt, hmmmm, keine ahnung

Hier das von Florian erwähnte Video:




_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6j4Pxi1z3iA_


----------



## tosa (23. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Dmitrij,

so, jetzt wollen wir uns mal deinem Projekt annehmen.

4x2m = 8m2; ich gehe mal davon aus, das du den vollflächig nach unten mauern wirst. Die Tiefe sollte mindestens 2m betragen. Wenn du den nicht so tief gebuddelt bekommst, wäre auch eine 1/2m hohe Mauer sinnvoll (Hochteich).

Hintergrund für die Tiefe:
- Temperaturschichtung und Überwinterung
- und viel wichtiger Wasservolumen für die Koi
Du bewegst dich bei dem Volumen bereits an der untersten Grenze des machbaren!

Das heißt du buddelst ein Loch, dann wird darin 1 Bodenablauf mit 110KG Rohren verlegt. Im Anschluss wird eine Betonplatte gegossen. Die Wände mauerst du mit Betonschalsteinen auf

http://www.hornbach.de/shop/Betonschalungsstein-grau-50x25x17-5cm/5242956/artikel.html

das sind 24 Stück pro Lage, du brauchst 8 Lagen = ca. 192 Stück

Hierin musst du 8mm Eisenstangen legen und diese auch in der Betonplatte verankern.

Wenn das alles fertig ist, mußt du mit einer 110er Bohrkrone ein Loch in die Wand bohren, ca. 1m von oben, hier wird ein KG110er Rohr benötigt für den Skimmer.

Danach ist ein Filterkeller notwendig. Hier müssen die beiden Rohre hineinführen. Zudem führt ein 110er Rohr auf ca. 50-60cm von der Oberkante zurück in den Teich, auch hierzu muss ein Loch gebohrt werden.

Dann kann eigentlich schon die Folie rein, ich würde hier 1,5mm PVC mir z.B. von einem Dachdecker o.ä. faltenfrei einschweissen lassen.

D.h. du brauchst neben Steinen, Kraft, Beton und Lust jetzt noch weiter folgende Gegenstände:

1x http://www.pvc-welt.de/Bodenablauf-ABS-110mm-mit-Kammer
1x http://www.pvc-welt.de/Schwimmskimmer
3x http://www.pvc-welt.de/PVC-U-Tank-Folienflansch-Profi-Qualitaet-110mm-Klebemuffe

dazu dann noch für jedes der drei Rohre aus dem Filterkeller folgende Zugschieber:

3x http://www.pvc-welt.de/PVC-U-Cepex-Zugschieber-110mm-2fach-Klebemuffe

So, das war der grobe Bau. Jetzt kommen wir zur Technik:
1 Rohrpumpe mit mind. 20.000l/h Flow z.B. Linn http://www.kois.de/Linn-Rohrpumpe-L3-Typ-01
1 Vorfilter (ich würde auf Vliesfilter gehen: das ist nur ein Beispiel http://www.kois.de/Genesis-EVO-3-/-500S
1 Biotonne, z.b. http://www.ibc-wassertank.de/neue-ibc/1000l-rekubik-ibc-mit-neuer-blase.html
1 ähnlichen Behälter, könnte auch kleiner sein für die Rohrpume
200l Helix http://koi-discount.de/hel-xr-17-kll.html
1 Belüfterpumpe für die Helix http://bgm-teichtechnik.de/de/Belueftung/Secoh-JDK/Secoh/
1 Membranbelüfter http://bgm-teichtechnik.de/de/Belueftung/Membranbeluefter/
1 Belüfterpumpe für den Teich selber, zzgl. Belüftungssteinen

Zwischen dem Vorfilter und dem IBC und der Pumpenkammer brauchst du dann noch sowas:

4x für den IBC mit den Helix: http://www.pvc-welt.de/RTF-Tank-Folienflansch-110mm
3x für den Behälter für die Pumpenkammer: http://www.pvc-welt.de/RTF-Tank-Folienflansch-110mm
In die Pumpenkammer könnte dann auch noch die Tauch-UVC installiert werden:
z.B. diese, ich denke mal mindestens 40 Watt, eher 60 Watt:
http://koi-discount.de/uvc/pond-pol...ice-industrie-uv-c-t5-short-serie-63watt.html

Dazu wird noch ne Menge an Rohren und Bögen notwendig sein, wenn Du für die KG Rohre Bögen nimmst, dann immer bitte nur max. 30 Grad, alles andere ist nicht gut.

Und jetzt hast du mal was zum planen.... und ich habe bestimmt noch was vergessen!!!


----------



## Michael H (23. Jan. 2016)

Hallo

Das ist doch mal eine Aufstellung mit massig Link's zum Material was du alles Verbauen mußt .


----------



## tosa (23. Jan. 2016)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Das ist doch mal eine Aufstellung mit massig Link's zum Material was du alles Verbauen mußt .



aber das ist nur eine beispielhafte Aufstellung, ich habe mit keinem der Händler/Hersteller Kontakt.


----------



## Michael H (23. Jan. 2016)

Hallo

Man sollte vielleicht noch dazu schreiben , das er ohne den Evo 3 bei guten 1500-2000 Euro ist für den Anfang .


----------



## Teich4You (23. Jan. 2016)

Die Liste ist echt super. Ich würde es gut finden eine Art Kaufempfehlung für diverse Sachen zusammenzustellen. Ich kenne das aus einem Computer Forum, wo sie verschiedene Konstellationen für verschiedene Budgets und Vorhaben auflisten. So eine Art Tutorial. Im Grunde wie Naturagart, die gleich ein ganzes Paket zusammenstellen. Ich habe für mich selbst in Excel so ein Tool gebaut. Einfach eine große Datenbank mit Artikeln und Preisen, sowie einigen Rechnern, die mir zB ausrechnen wie viele Schalsteine ich brauche und wie viel Beton und anderes. 

Beispiel: 

Anfänger Teich 15-25.000 Liter, bis 7.000 EUR
Liebhaber Teich 26-49.000 Liter, bis xxx EUR
Enthusiasten Teich 50- open End, bis xxx EUR

Dazu einfach eine Grundausstattung zusammenstellen die sich Budgetmäßig an der Kategorie ausrichtet.
Upgrades einzelner Teile kosten dann halt extra.


----------



## tosa (23. Jan. 2016)

gute Idee, sehr gute....

kann ja mal ein paar Sachen raussuchen und schicke sie dir rüber...


----------



## S.Reiner (24. Jan. 2016)

Danke 

 Fische sind Lebewesen und die sollten nicht nach dem Motto gehalten werden, dass das Minimun an Lebensqualität erreicht wird und es ja immer schlimmere Beispiele gibt! Ein Koi kann sehr groß werden, will schwimmen und braucht Artgenossen. Ich persönlich würde den Teich viel größer bauen und wenn das nicht drin ist, sorry, aber dann suche ich mir kleinere Fische aus, die mir dann vielleicht nicht ganz so gut gefallen, aber denen ich eher gerecht werden kann. Das Wohl der Tiere sollte im Vordergrund stehen.
Gruß
Ansaj

Nun das ist eine Gesunde Meinung    
Aber Leider ist es oft anders


----------



## Dmitrij (24. Jan. 2016)

Reiner S schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Fische sind Lebewesen und die sollten nicht nach dem Motto gehalten werden, dass das Minimun an Lebensqualität erreicht wird und es ja immer schlimmere Beispiele gibt! Ein Koi kann sehr groß werden, will schwimmen und braucht Artgenossen. Ich persönlich würde den Teich viel größer bauen und wenn das nicht drin ist, sorry, aber dann suche ich mir kleinere Fische aus, die mir dann vielleicht nicht ganz so gut gefallen, aber denen ich eher gerecht werden kann. Das Wohl der Tiere sollte im Vordergrund stehen.
> Gruß
> ...


 Es soll nicht das Minimum sein aber wen man z.b.s min einer pumpe den teich gut sauber halten kann Warum sollte ich mir eine 2000€ teurere pumpe kaufen die den teich genau so gut sauber hält .Es werden oft Sachen erfunden die man noch nicht richtig nutzen kann z.b.s Grafikkarten teure haben so viel Leistung aber die jetzt zeitigen spiele können diese Leistung meist nicht ausnutzen.So bei meinem teich für die Größe ist das unnötig und viele koi sollen ja auch nicht rein ! Und das ist meiner Meinung das beste was man machen kann!


----------



## Michael H (24. Jan. 2016)

Dmitrij schrieb:


> So bei meinem teich für die Größe ist das unnötig und viele koi sollen ja auch nicht rein ! Und das ist meiner Meinung das beste was man machen kann!



Hallo

So dachte fast jeder von uns am Anfang .


----------



## Teich4You (24. Jan. 2016)

Du hast schon auf eine Art Recht @Dmitrij. Aber der Vergleich mit den Grafikkarten hinkt.

Pumpen kosten auch keine zweitausend Euro. Sie halten den Teich auch nicht sauber. Sie bewegen das Wasser nur von A nach B.
Das teure sind meist die Filteranlagen, bzw. die Vorfilter. Aber auch da gibt es Budgetlösungen die dir bestimmt mehr entgegen kommen.

Wichtig für das weitere Vorgehen ist festzulegen wie viele Fische du halten möchtest.
Daran kann man das sinnvolle Volumen des Teich ableiten.
Und daran dann den Rest den man an Technik benötigt.

Bei dir ist es ja anders herum. 
Du hast dein Volumen festgelegt von 2x4x1,5=12m³.
Darin willst du 5 Koi halten, was durchaus möglich ist.
Trotzdem empfehle ich dir auf 2x4x2=16m³ zu gehen.

Die Baukosten lassen sich somit schon mal kalkulieren.
Jetzt kann man gucken wie viel Budget noch für den Filter über bleibt.

Da helfen wir die gerne das Richtige zu finden.
Kannst du uns sagen wie viel Geld du ausgeben möchtest?


----------



## Teich4You (24. Jan. 2016)

Hier die Kalkulation für die Schalsteine.

 

Edit: Sorry ganz unten linkst steht 1,8m, er rechnet aber mit 1,5m Tiefe. Das war noch aus meiner eigenen Rechnung.

Der Zement ist Zementmörtel als Fertigmischung.


----------



## trampelkraut (24. Jan. 2016)

Und wenn der Beton mit billigem Kies gemischt wird, brauchst du keine 90 Sack Zement sondern höchstens 20.

Ach ja, Baustahl sollte da auch noch rein. Und die Bodenplatte nicht vergessen!


----------



## Michael H (24. Jan. 2016)

Hallo

Wenn man nicht die Fertig Sackware nimmt zum Verfüllen der Schalungssteine kann man locker bei der Rechnung noch mal mehr wie 300 Euro Sparen .
Hier bei mir kostet 1 Kubik ( Rhein ) Sand 15 Euro und ein Sack Zement 2,20 Euro .

P.S. Seh gerade , Roland war schneller ...


----------



## Teich4You (24. Jan. 2016)

Ja ihr habt alle Recht. Aber es soll auch nur eine Möglichkeit sein sich mal eine grobe Übersicht zu schaffen.
Alle Möglichkeiten lassen sich nicht über so einen Rechner abbilden. 
Er stellt sozusagen nur eine Standardlösung da, die sich jetzt durch den Teichbauer selber optimieren lässt, da es viele Stellschrauben gibt.


----------



## koiteich1 (24. Jan. 2016)

Dmitrij sollte jetzt mal sagen wie viel Geld er für den Teich eingeplant hat !!
Denke eher das er wenn es günstig werden soll nicht mit Schalsteine und Bodenplatte arbeitet. 
Also rück mal raus mit der Sprache was Du ausgeben kannst und dann kommen auch für dich die passenden Vorschläge.


----------



## tosa (24. Jan. 2016)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Dmitrij sollte jetzt mal sagen wie viel Geld er für den Teich eingeplant hat !!
> Denke eher das er wenn es günstig werden soll nicht mit Schalsteine und Bodenplatte arbeitet.
> Also rück mal raus mit der Sprache was Du ausgeben kannst und dann kommen auch für dich die passenden Vorschläge.



Wenn nicht wird es bei den Abmessungen aber Mega-eng für Koi und ist eigentlich weit von einer koihaltung entfernt. Selbst die 12m3 sind schon zu wenig.


----------



## Dmitrij (24. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Du hast schon auf eine Art Recht @Dmitrij. Aber der Vergleich mit den Grafikkarten hinkt.
> 
> Pumpen kosten auch keine zweitausend Euro. Sie halten den Teich auch nicht sauber. Sie bewegen das Wasser nur von A nach B.
> Das teure sind meist die Filteranlagen, bzw. die Vorfilter. Aber auch da gibt es Budgetlösungen die dir bestimmt mehr entgegen kommen.
> ...


Ehrlich gesagt meinte ich auch die Filter .Auf 2m tiefe kann ich wohl noch gehen !


----------



## Teich4You (24. Jan. 2016)

Jeder Zoo hat dasselbe Problem, oder Torsten?
Diese Grundsatzdiskussion müsste man doch auf auch mal auf einen kleinsten Nenner festnageln können.
Nach all den vielen Aussagen die man überall lesen kann ist eine Anzahl von 5 Fischen und 15-16m³ doch als Anfängerteich geeignet?


----------



## tosa (24. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Jeder Zoo hat dasselbe Problem, oder Torsten?
> Diese Grundsatzdiskussion müsste man doch auf auch mal auf einen kleinsten Nenner festnageln können.
> Nach all den vielen Aussagen die man überall lesen kann ist eine Anzahl von 5 Fischen und 15-16m³ doch als Anfängerteich geeignet?



Jein Florian,

Über artgerecht und Zoo brauchen wir uns nicht unterhalten. 

Aber nehmen wir ein Aquarium, dort wird von den meisten aquarianern bessere und sinnvollere Technik eingesetzt als hier teilweise vorgeschlagen wird. Klar, die ist im Aquarium Bereich auch nicht so teuer in der Anschaffung und unterhalt. Aber dafür ist auch die Wassermenge geringer, und die Fische und das eingetragene Futter geringer.


----------



## muh.gp (24. Jan. 2016)

Ach Leute, wenn wir jetzt eine Besatz-Diskussion starten, dann ist in diesem Thema keinem geholfen!

Ich kenne eine Anlage in der auf 60 cbm 60 Fische schwimmen. Die meistens über 80 cm und die sind gesund und wachsen weiter. Dagegen gibt es Teiche mit 100 cbm und 10 Fischen und ein Problem jagt das andere... 

Ein gutes Teichmanagement läßt höhere Besatzdichten zu. Aber eine gute Filterung gibt es nicht für lau... Für mich ist höherer Besatz von Aufwand, Technik und eben leider auch Kosten abhängig. Klein, billig, aber dennoch viel geht deshalb einfach nicht.

Und "artgerecht" für Fische und auch die meisten anderen Tiere ist kein vom Menschen konzipierter und gebauter Lebensraum. Aber was ist artgerecht überhaupt und wann beginnt diese Form der Haltung überhaupt? Jeder, der ein Netz als Reiherschutz über den Teich hängt lässt doch der Natur nicht mehr ihren freien Lauf...

Meine Koi leben in rund 20.000 Litern. Ich sorge für ordentliches Wasser, ich gebe ihnen etwas zu essen, ich schütze sie so gut ich kann vor der Gefahren von außen und sie danken es mir mit Gesundheit, Wachstum und Zutraulichkeit. Tut mir leid, aber für mich hört sich das nach einer "win-win-Situation" an.


----------



## tosa (24. Jan. 2016)

http://www.cool-waters.de/wissenswertes/allgemeines/index.html

hier mal ein Link zu Mario Barthelme


----------



## Dmitrij (24. Jan. 2016)

wie viel von der Folie brauch ich bei 4x2x2 ?Welche masse?


----------



## mitch (24. Jan. 2016)

ca. 63m² = ca. 120 kg (1,5 mm pvc folie)


----------



## Dmitrij (24. Jan. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> ca. 63m² = ca. 120 kg (1,5 mm pvc folie)


8 x 4 x 2 = 64m³ ? 
Also 8 meter lang und 4 meter breit muss die folie sein wenn ich sie mir bestellen möchte?
Man muss ja immer breite und länge eingeben wenn man sowas bestehlt also einfach 8 m lang und 4 breit?


----------



## Zacky (24. Jan. 2016)

Ich würde bei dieser Teichgröße / Beckengröße keine Folie am Stück verlegen. Entweder selbst verschweißen / verkleben oder machen lassen. Bei einem quadratischen Becken sind die Falten später riesig und lassen sich nur schwer kaschieren.


----------



## mitch (24. Jan. 2016)

2+2+2+1m zugabe = 7m
2+4+2+1m zugabe = 9m

9 x 7 = 63


----------



## Dmitrij (24. Jan. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> 2+2+2+1m zugabe = 7m
> 2+4+2+1m zugabe = 9m
> 
> 9 x 7 = 63


aso ja habe versehentlich m3 berechnet


----------



## tosa (24. Jan. 2016)

Hi dmitrij,

Dann versuche wenigstens so eine fertig geschweißte Folie zu bekommen. Oder wird es doch nur nen Loch im Garten ohne Schwerkraft, mit Falten in der Folie?


----------



## Dmitrij (24. Jan. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Hi dmitrij,
> 
> Dann versuche wenigstens so eine fertig geschweißte Folie zu bekommen. Oder wird es doch nur nen Loch im Garten ohne Schwerkraft, mit Falten in der Folie?


wo kann ich das den bekommen


----------



## mitch (24. Jan. 2016)

von dort z.B.

http://www.poolfolien123.de/Teichfolien-Massanfertigung


----------



## tosa (24. Jan. 2016)

Hi Dimitrij,

hier noch ein paar Links aus dem hier vorhandenen Lexikon:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/merkmale-eines-koiteichs.14498/

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...symbol-und-von-der-zucht-zur-Überzucht.16345/

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...nteich-zum-problemfisch-im-gartenteich.16346/

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/koi-teil-3-von-4-fehlerquellen-zu-lasten-des-koi.16348/

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...tierend-aus-vermeidbaren-fehlerquellen.16350/

Ist einfach mal zur Info.... ich kann diese Beiträge zu sehr großen Teilen unterschreiben!


----------



## tosa (24. Jan. 2016)

Dmitrij schrieb:


> wo kann ich das den bekommen



google mal

3-D-Teichfolien

oder frage mal einen Dachdecker etc., manchmal machen die das auch... woher kommst du?


----------



## Dmitrij (24. Jan. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> google mal
> 
> 3-D-Teichfolien
> 
> oder frage mal einen Dachdecker etc., manchmal machen die das auch... woher kommst du?


nrw in der nähe von Steinfurt


----------



## troll20 (24. Jan. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> woher kommst du?





Dmitrij schrieb:


> Und ich komme aus Russland.





Dmitrij schrieb:


> nrw in der nähe von Steinfurt


----------



## Dmitrij (24. Jan. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


>


ja ``komme ``aus Russland lebe in nrw


----------



## troll20 (24. Jan. 2016)

ah okay, dachte am Anfang der Teich soll auch in Russland gebaut werden, was Wetter technisch doch andere Herausforderungen wären


----------



## S.Reiner (25. Jan. 2016)

Dmitrij schrieb:


> ja ``komme ``aus Russland lebe in nrw


Morgen 
Komm auch aus NRW     bei Aachen 20 km da vor
was ist bei dir in der nähe 
wenn es nicht so weit ist von mir würde ich Dir mal HELFEN  wenn Du  das möchtest

Gruss Reiner


----------



## Dmitrij (5. Feb. 2016)

Hallo ich habe das hier nebenbei gefunden http://www.amazon.de/dp/B007CZVWMQ/...TF8&colid=2EKL4TT9EW06C&coliid=I1PEXK3YN0CFYB reicht das nicht eigendlich aus für den koi teich da steht bei Koibesatz bis 20000l ?


----------



## xXNer0Xx (5. Feb. 2016)

Privet Dmitrij,

Den Filter kannst du vergessen... für einen 9000L Goldfischteich bestimmt ganz schön, aber für Koi ist dieser nicht zu gebrauchen wie er angeboten wird...
Mit Siebfilter & Hel x filter dazu wäre es schon einmal eine bessere option... aber die Profis werden sich schon noch mal Melden und dir bessere Filter empfehlen.


----------



## Dmitrij (5. Feb. 2016)

xXNer0Xx schrieb:


> Privet Dmitrij,
> 
> Den Filter kannst du vergessen... für einen 9000L Goldfischteich bestimmt ganz schön, aber für Koi ist dieser nicht zu gebrauchen wie er angeboten wird...
> Mit Siebfilter & Hel x filter dazu wäre es schon einmal eine bessere option... aber die Profis werden sich schon noch mal Melden und dir bessere Filter empfehlen.


mein teich soll nicht so groß sein und die 20000 l nicht ereichen steht aber Fischbesatz bis 40000l, Koibesatz bis 20000l


----------



## tosa (5. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Dmitrij,

das sind leider die üblichen Verkäuferangaben! Guck dir mal den Durchfluss an, die Pumpe max. 10.000l auf 0cm Höhendifferenz, die UVC 6000l. 

Das sagt doch schon alles, das heißt bei deinem Volumen alle 3h Umwälzung, du musst aber auf 1xdie stunde kommen.


----------



## Dmitrij (5. Feb. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Hallo Dmitrij,
> 
> das sind leider die üblichen Verkäuferangaben! Guck dir mal den Durchfluss an, die Pumpe max. 10.000l auf 0cm Höhendifferenz, die UVC 6000l.
> 
> Das sagt doch schon alles, das heißt bei deinem Volumen alle 3h Umwälzung, du musst aber auf 1xdie stunde kommen.


und ich habe noch eine frage muss ich einen mechanischen und biologischen filter haben?


----------



## tosa (5. Feb. 2016)

hallo Dmitrij,

ja.

Der mechanische nimmt den groben Dreck raus, Pflanzenreste, Algen, Futterreste, Koikack. etc.

Der biologische baut die Schadstoffe ab, Koi atmen Ammoniak aus, insbesondere bei der Futteraufnahme, Ammoniak ist pures Gift für Fische, das wandelt sich im Wasser dann in Ammonium um (auch das kann ab einer gewissen Konzentration und ein paar anderen Faktoren sehr giftig sein), dieses wird im Biofilter in Nitrit (auch wieder mal giftig für die Fische) und dann in der nächsten Stufe in Nitrat (vollkommen ungiftig) umgewandelt.

Der Biofilter muss auf deinen Besatz und deine Futtermenge angepasst werden.


----------



## tosa (5. Feb. 2016)

Nochmal eine Frage Dmitrij,

wird es jetzt gepumpt oder Schwerkraft mit Bodenabläufen?


----------



## Dmitrij (5. Feb. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> hallo Dmitrij,
> 
> ja.
> 
> ...


das was du mir empfohlen hast: der EVO 3 ist der mechanisch filter und die __ Hel-X  der biologische oder ?


----------



## S.Reiner (5. Feb. 2016)

Dmitrij schrieb:


> reicht das nicht eigendlich aus für den koi teich da steht bei Koibesatz bis 20000l ?


Hallo
habe diesen Filter der reicht nicht bei 20000 Liter mit 10-15 Koi


----------



## Dmitrij (5. Feb. 2016)

S.Reiner schrieb:


> Hallo
> habe diesen Filter der reicht nicht bei 20000 Liter mit 10-15 Koi


ich möchte mir aber nur 4-6 hollen


----------



## S.Reiner (5. Feb. 2016)

Dann auch nicht ich habe das teil vergiss es bei Koi


----------



## tosa (5. Feb. 2016)

Dmitrij schrieb:


> das was du mir empfohlen hast: der EVO 3 ist der mechanisch filter und die __ Hel-X  der biologische oder ?



jepp, das war aber nur eine Idee, es gibt soviel Ideen. Von daher ersteinmal festlegen wie du baust.


----------



## S.Reiner (5. Feb. 2016)

Bau dir selber einen ist gar nicht so schwär
 und ist hier im Forum sehr oft Beschrieben
das bringt Spaß und du erreicht dein Ziel auch nur etwas Später
Das wird schon


----------



## Dmitrij (5. Feb. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> jepp, das war aber nur eine Idee, es gibt soviel Ideen. Von daher ersteinmal festlegen wie du baust.


ist das ein biologischer filter? den ich verlinkt habe nur um  bescheid zu wiesen


----------



## S.Reiner (5. Feb. 2016)

Diese Filter sind gut aber nur  für Omas Goldfischteich


----------



## S.Reiner (5. Feb. 2016)

Ja


----------



## S.Reiner (5. Feb. 2016)

http://shop.wiltec.info/index.php/cat/c583_Teichfilter.html


----------



## S.Reiner (5. Feb. 2016)

Das ist keine Werbung den der Bringt es Nicht


----------



## S.Reiner (5. Feb. 2016)

Oki


----------



## tosa (5. Feb. 2016)

Hier mal eine etwas kostengünstigere Alternative für Schwerkraft, d.h. im Teich sitzt ein Rohr unten im Boden.

Das als Vorfilter:
http://koi-discount.de/teichfilter/vorfiltersysteme/sieve-2.html

Da dürften dann 2 Rohre mit DN110 drauf. 1x für den Bodenablauf, 1x Skimmer

Im Anschluss eine vernünftige Pumpe und eine Biokammer.

http://koi-discount.de/technik/teic...king-red-label-anp-20000.html#technischedaten
http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/Blue-Eco-Marine-240-Pumpe

wobei beide Pumpen an ihrer Grenze sind! Also lieber eine etwas größere!

Dazu als Biologie einen IBC-Behälter:
z.B. so einer, kann auch gebraucht sein:
http://www.ibc-wassertank.de/neue-ibc/1000l-rekubik-ibc-mit-neuer-blase.html

dazu diese Folienflansche:
http://www.pvc-welt.de/navi.php?suchausdruck=folienflansch&JTLSHOP=8e03031395d943c5a998b5c8dc638079

den 110er im Abgang zurück in den Teich, der von der Pumpe entsprechend des Anschlussrohres der Pumpe.

In den IBC baust du dann das hier ein:
http://bgm-teichtechnik.de/de/Belueftung/Membranbeluefter/Membran-Tellerbeluefter-HD-340.html
mit einer vernünftigen Luftpumpe, z.B. diese hier:
http://bgm-teichtechnik.de/de/Belueftung/Secoh-JDK/Secoh/Secoh-JDK-60.html

dazu brauchst du am Auslauf noch das:
http://bgm-teichtechnik.de/de/Filtermedien/Gitterrohr-110mm---Lochung-10-12mm.html

dazu dann 200-300l hiervon:
http://bgm-teichtechnik.de/de/Filtermedien/Helix-13-schwimmend.html
oder hiervon, dann aber weniger (da musst du mal mit dem Händler sprechen):
http://bgm-teichtechnik.de/de/Filtermedien/Pondware-Pondwheely.html

und fertig ist der Filter.

Hier mal ein Komplettset, wobei ich denke das das schon fast an seine Grenzen kommt:


http://koi-discount.de/teichfilter/...-mit-spaltsieb-klein.html#produktbeschreibung


----------



## tosa (5. Feb. 2016)

für die gepumpte Variante wird es schon trickreicher, aber davon würde ich dir alleine aus Stromersparnisgründen abraten! Ne Pumpe die 20.000l real aus dem Teich hebt hat einen Stromverbrauch von ca. 500W/h und läuft 24hx355 Tage!


----------



## S.Reiner (5. Feb. 2016)

Torsten
Wie viel Geld möchte der Dmitrij den so ausgeben ????


----------



## troll20 (5. Feb. 2016)

S.Reiner schrieb:


> Torsten
> Wie viel Geld möchte der Dmitrij den so ausgeben ????


So wie sich das liest, so wenig wie möglich


----------



## tosa (5. Feb. 2016)

S.Reiner schrieb:


> Torsten
> Wie viel Geld möchte der Dmitrij den so ausgeben ????



gute Frage..... sehr gute Frage....

die Produkte habe ich einfach mal zusammengestellt, ich denke wenn man sich Zeit und Lust nimmt könnte man das ein oder andere auch günstig bei Ebay (Kleinanzeigen) oder dem ein oder anderen Händler günstiger besorgen. nur diese Zeit muss er sich selber nehmen, kann ja nicht alles durchsuchen.

Das Spaltsieb habe ich z.B. originalverpackt für meine IH gekauft, da lag es unbenutzt bei 400 euro., also der hälfte des Preises und so liesse sich das unendlich weiterführen. Beim Bauern um die Ecke kriegest du nen IBC auch mal eben für nen 20er usw.. Bei den Pumpen könnte man bei Blue Eco mit Sicherheit noch 100-200 rausholen....


----------



## S.Reiner (5. Feb. 2016)

so ist es


----------



## S.Reiner (5. Feb. 2016)

Dmitrij
Hast eigentlich schon angefangen zu Graben


----------



## Dmitrij (5. Feb. 2016)

S.Reiner schrieb:


> Dmitrij
> Hast eigentlich schon angefangen zu Graben


noch nicht ist zu regnerisch


----------



## tosa (5. Feb. 2016)

guck mal, bis auf die Pumpe alles zusammen!!! das würde auch sehr gut gehen!

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...-140-filter-ultrasieve-iii/396199831-138-7919

und dazu noch die passende Pumpe

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/blue-eco-pumpe-320/414628260-89-17270

und das funktioniert auf sicher optimal!


----------



## S.Reiner (5. Feb. 2016)

Ich würde auch nicht über stürzen 
das wird Besser mit Planung auf einen Zeichenblock  und sich Zeit nehmen


----------



## muh.gp (5. Feb. 2016)

Na ja, hier wird ja schon ziemlich mit High-End-Produkten um sich geworfen...

Die Aussage von tosa zur Pumpe und gepumptes System will ich nicht unkommentiert lassen. Ich schiebe mit zwei Pumpen über 15.000 Liter durch meinen Vliesfilter und brauche dazu keine 200 Watt. Zudem sind die genanten Pumpen wirklich schon die Oberklasse, hier tut es zum Start auch eine deutlich günstigere Variante.

Vollkommen zurecht steht dagegen der Filter in der Kritik. Ich habe auch mit diesen drei Boxen begonnen und hatte davor einen CS II und danach einen kleinen Pflanzfilter geschaltet. Ging relativ gut, solange knapp zehn winzige Tosai im Teich schwammen. Doch im Laufe des Sommers wurde es immer aufwendiger und unsicherer. Immer wieder lief der Filter über, der Reinigungsaufwand wurde größer. Im Sommer darauf habe ich zunächst um eine Box erweitert und dann das ganze System auf Vlieser und Tonnen mit Helix umgestellt. Jetzt läuft die Sache, obwohl mein Besatz nicht nur von der Anzahl, sondern auch von der Größe der Fische deutlich größer ist.

Apropos Besatz... "nur 4 bis 6 Koi"... Eine Erfahrung, die hier sicherlich jeder teilen kann. Das ist ein schönes Ziel, dass aber NIE eingehalten wird. Hast du erstmal einen Narren an den Fischen gefressen - und das wird definitiv passieren - dann gehst du an die Grenze und dann kommst du mit dem reinigen nicht mehr hinterher oder das System kollabiert.

Daher liebe größer und damit auch teurer. Vorfilter (mechanisch) sollte gleich passen. Biologie kann man auch locker erweitern, aber der Platz dafür sollte sogleich eingeplant werden. Und Technik wie Pumpe und UVC läßt sich auch auf- und ausbauen.


----------



## tosa (5. Feb. 2016)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Zudem sind die genanten Pumpen wirklich schon die Oberklasse



das stimmt natürlich, ist aber auch in meinen Augen, sofern kein LH verbaut ist, der wichtigste Systembaustein, ein Ausfall ist dabei echt heavy und geht leider immer zu Lasten der Biologie. Wobei du ja wenigstens 2 hast und somit eine Redundanz geschaffen hast.  Welche nutzt du? Die würden natürlich auch gehen!



muh.gp schrieb:


> Eine Erfahrung, die hier sicherlich jeder teilen kann



das entspricht der absoluten Wahrheit....



muh.gp schrieb:


> Apropos Besatz... "nur 4 bis 6 Koi"... Eine Erfahrung, die hier sicherlich jeder teilen kann. Das ist ein schönes Ziel, dass aber NIE eingehalten wird. Hast du erstmal einen Narren an den Fischen gefressen - und das wird definitiv passieren - dann gehst du an die Grenze und dann kommst du mit dem reinigen nicht mehr hinterher oder das System kollabiert.



Nicht zu vergessen das die Biester auch noch schnell und gut wachsen und eigentlich ständig nach Futter betteln und dadurch meistens mehr gefüttert wird als notwendig wäre!



muh.gp schrieb:


> Und Technik wie Pumpe und UVC läßt sich auch auf- und ausbauen.



Das ist richtig!
Ich stehe persönlich auf dem Standpunkt lieber gleich richtig als 2x bezahlen (ist aber auch immer eine Frage wie man es stemmen kann).


----------



## koiteich1 (6. Feb. 2016)

Ja Torsten da muss ich Dir recht geben mit dem 2x bezahlen

Habe das selbst schon durch weil ich nicht hören wollte 

Aber solange der Kollege uns nicht verraten will was er ausgeben kann (wurde ja schon 2x angefragt) tappt man doch etwas im Dunkeln
um Ratschläge über Filter

Also Dmitrij gib doch bitte mal einen Betrag an der dir zu Verfügung steht. (wird ja wohl kaum ein Geheimniss sein)


----------



## Dmitrij (6. Feb. 2016)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Ja Torsten da muss ich Dir recht geben mit dem 2x bezahlen
> 
> Habe das selbst schon durch weil ich nicht hören wollte
> 
> ...


eigentlich für alles 2000 ungefähr


----------



## tosa (6. Feb. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> guck mal, bis auf die Pumpe alles zusammen!!! das würde auch sehr gut gehen!
> 
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...-140-filter-ultrasieve-iii/396199831-138-7919
> 
> ...



dann guck dir das mal an, vielleicht geht da auch noch was mit dem Preis.....


----------



## muh.gp (6. Feb. 2016)

Dmitrij schrieb:


> eigentlich für alles 2000 ungefähr



Für "alles" heißt was? Nur Filterung oder gesamte Teich inkl. Filterung?


----------



## Dmitrij (6. Feb. 2016)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Für "alles" heißt was? Nur Filterung oder gesamte Teich inkl. Filterung?


Eigentlich gesamter teich den 2000 ist sehr viel kann man sich ein gebrauchtes auto kaufen.ich möchte nämlich wirklich einfach 4-6 fische haben und sehen wie sie wachsen das reicht mir.


----------



## S.Reiner (6. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Dmitrij 
Was du möchtest ist mir klar
noch so einer wie ich es geht natürlich auch Günstiger
nur wirst da einiges selber Nachbauen müssen

Gr Reiner


----------



## koiteich1 (6. Feb. 2016)

OK 2000 sind für einen kompletten Teich nicht gerade viel aber machbar.
Da würde ich an deiner Stelle den Filter selbst bauen aber auf alle Fälle ein oder 2 *Bodenabläufe* und einen *Skimmeranschluß* mit verbauen.
Den aus Erfahrung will man später doch umbauen und es mit der Reinigung einfacher haben.
Sei den du willst Sklave deines Filters werden und dann macht der schönste Teich keinen Spaß


----------



## tosa (6. Feb. 2016)

das wird tricki wenn da auch schon die Folie drin sein soll, ich hoffe nicht auch noch die fische.....


----------



## S.Reiner (6. Feb. 2016)

Folie Oase 1mm 8 mal 8 m mit Flies 64 Q gleich 320 Dollas ach kuatsch Euro
1 Bodenablauf samt Gerohre ca 200 Eu
der Rest für den Filter


----------



## S.Reiner (6. Feb. 2016)

Alles natürlich selber Buddeln


----------



## S.Reiner (6. Feb. 2016)

Dmitrij schrieb:


> Länge :4m Breite :2m Tiefe: 1,5.


Das könnte was werden


----------



## tosa (6. Feb. 2016)

hmmmm, nen spaltsieb ca. 400 Euro bei ebay kleinanzeigen

Beadfilter gebraucht https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...oi-futter-filter-uvc-eb-60/418220187-138-1309

und dann noch ne günstige pumpe


----------



## S.Reiner (6. Feb. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> spaltsieb ca. 400 Euro


Ich hab einen Industriestaubsaugerbeutel als Spaltsieb das geht auch

Kostet 6 Euro im Fachhandel


----------



## muh.gp (6. Feb. 2016)

Sinnvoll wird das nicht funktionieren, aber ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren...

Na, dann baut mal, bin gespannt! Nur eine Bitte, trägt das enge Budget nicht auf dem Rücken der Fische aus.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Feb. 2016)

S.Reiner schrieb:


> Alles natürlich selber Buddeln



Hi Reiner,

was meinste wie mein 130qm2 Loch ausgehoben wurde, die knapp 200t Erde wurden alles per Handarbeit bewegt

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Feb. 2016)

S.Reiner schrieb:


> Industriestaubsaugerbeutel


Interessant, welcher ist das den ?


----------



## fiseloer (7. Feb. 2016)

Sorry Dmitrij,

bei der Teichgröße sind wir schon am untersten Limit.
Um das auszugleichen brauchst Du wenigstens einen wirklich guten Filter.
Das lässt sich komplett für 2000,-€ einfach nicht machen.


----------



## Dmitrij (7. Feb. 2016)

fiseloer schrieb:


> Sorry Dmitrij,
> 
> bei der Teichgröße sind wir schon am untersten Limit.
> Um das auszugleichen brauchst Du wenigstens einen wirklich guten Filter.
> Das lässt sich komplett für 2000,-€ einfach nicht machen.


Werden wir sehen.Genau deswegen wende ich mich ungern an forums.ich habe schon sehr oft gesehen dass das klappt!Und nein das ist keine magie.Mein gott man muss nicht immer viel ausgeben, das wohlen fiele nicht einsehen! bitte unterlasst solche Kommentare.Das lässt sich sogar für 200€ machen (alles selbst gebaut) Ein verwandter hat einen teich 10 m3 und 8 koi und es ist makellos seit 7 jahren!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tosa (7. Feb. 2016)

Dmitrij schrieb:


> Werden wir sehen.Genau deswegen wende ich mich ungern an forums.ich habe schon sehr oft gesehen dass das klappt!Und nein das ist keine magie.Mein gott man muss nicht immer viel ausgeben, das wohlen fiele nicht einsehen! bitte unterlasst solche Kommentare.Das lässt sich sogar für 200€ machen (alles selbst gebaut) Ein verwandter hat einen teich 10 m3 und 8 koi und es ist makellos seit 7 jahren!!!!!!!!!



Dann zeige und erkläre es uns mal......


----------



## trampelkraut (7. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Dmitrij!

Vorab, ich halte keine Fische!

Du hast hier die Meinung mehrerer Leute gehört, die seit Jahren Fische halten und ihre eigenen positiven wie auch negativen Erfahrungen gemacht haben. Einige haben sich große Mühe gemacht, um dich bei deinem Low Budget Projekt zu unterstützen.

Wenn du dir sicher bist dass das alles für 200,- Euro und in Eigenregie realisierbar ist, warum fragst du dann hier.

Wenn du meinst das funktioniert, dann tue es. Es wird dir keiner böse sein. Wen es funktioniert dann berichte hier, Interesse an Neuem besteht immer.


----------



## dizzzi (7. Feb. 2016)

Dmitrij schrieb:


> Werden wir sehen.Genau deswegen wende ich mich ungern an forums./QUOTE]
> Warum hast du dann hier, im Forum, nachgefragt, wenn du dich schon ohnehin nicht gerne an Foren wendest? Wolltest du dir eine Absulation hier abholen, dass das mit deinem Low-Budget klappt?
> Ein kleiner Tip von mir. Wende dich an deinen Verwanden. Er hat ja anscheinend sehr gute Erfahrungen und viel KnowHow, bestimmt zaubert er dir was ganz tolles für 150€.


----------



## muh.gp (7. Feb. 2016)

Sorry, aber mir tun nur die Fische leid...


----------



## der_odo (7. Feb. 2016)

Hallo,

so ganz unrecht hat Dmitrij nicht!
Nicht jeder stellt solche Ansprüche an seinen Teich und die Fische wie viele im Forum
Ein Nachbar hat auch einen "Koiteich" mit schätzungsweise 8.000-10.000l und ca. 6-8 Koi. Und dort ist nur ein screenmatic 18 angeschlossen mit einer ziemlich schwachen Pumpe.
Er füttert nur seeehr sparsam und die Koi sind kaum größer als 30-40cm. Der Teich ist älter als meiner und funktioniert anscheinend einwandfrei.

Ich selbst habe ganz andere Ansprüche: glasklares Wasser und immer vollgefressene Koi die alle noch wachsen wollen und sollen!
Mindestens ein 70cm Koi musste natürlich auch einziehen, nachdem man erst einmal dem Koiwahn verfallen ist und den 60cm yamabuki konnte ich auch nicht beim Händler lassen usw... 
Dass da 2000 nicht mal für den Filter reichen ist auch klar, aber das ist es mir persönlich wert.
(Ich wollte zu Beginn auch nur 5 Koi einsetzen, kleine Eurokoi, die nicht größer als 40cm werden, zusammen mit einer kleinen Pumpe und einem Minifilter)


----------



## S.Reiner (7. Feb. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Interessant, welcher ist das den ?


----------



## S.Reiner (7. Feb. 2016)

der_odo schrieb:


> Er füttert nur seeehr sparsam und die Koi sind kaum größer als 30-40cm. Der Teich ist älter als meiner und funktioniert anscheinend einwandfrei.


Ja so ist es  der Nachbar in meiner nähe hat seid 8 Jahren 5 Koi in 5000 Liter mit einem Oase Baumarktfilter ob das nun gut für die Koi ist
Aber er hat auch keine Probleme außer Filter reinigen alle 5-6 Tage


----------



## Michael H (7. Feb. 2016)

2000 Euro 
Das hab ich auch in etwa ausgegeben ohne den Trommler Eigenbau .
Davor hatte ich ein Spaltsieb und ein IBC mit ein wenig __ Hel-x . Noch eine UVC dazwischen geschaltet und gut war . Hab zu 99 % Sicht bis auf den Boden . Über das Wasser kann ich mich nicht Beschweren . 

Würde auch meinen das mein Teich jetzt nicht der kleinste ist , ok es lief auch nicht alles so wie ich es geplant hab aber mit dem Endergebnis bin ich voll und ganz Zufrieden .
Ein paar User aus dem Forum hier waren ja auch schon mal bei mir , so schlimm siehts doch gar nicht aus 
Vorallem wer hat Gedacht das das ganze Projekt sooo Günstig war .
Ich selbst geh ja auch nicht bei anderen an einen Teich und frag erstmal wieviel das Ganze gekostet hat .

Klar ist ja auch , das ein gekaufter Vlieser oder Trommler schon eine Wucht ist , mit ein wenig Erfinder ( geist ) und einem Klasse Forum und einiges an Eigenbauten klappt das genauso gut und das nur für einen Bruchteil der Euro's.

Hat leider nicht jeder die Finaziellen Mittel und den Platz für einen 100 Kubik Teich .

Nungut bin gespannt wie es hier weiter geht .........


----------



## S.Reiner (7. Feb. 2016)

Michael H schrieb:


> Ich selbst geh ja auch nicht bei anderen an einen Teich und frag erstmal wieviel das Ganze gekostet hat .


----------



## tosa (7. Feb. 2016)

der_odo schrieb:


> Er füttert nur seeehr sparsam und die Koi sind kaum größer als 30-40cm. Der Teich ist älter als meiner und funktioniert anscheinend einwandfrei.



hmmmm, nicht wirklich einwandfrei, sonst würden sie ja wachsen.... ist immer die frage wo ein Haltung stattfindet und wo es eine Qual für die Tiere ist.

Deswegen bin ich ganz hinter dir.....

man kann mit Sicherheit bei einigen Sachen Geld sparen, das steht ausser Frage. Aber auch Biocarrier etc. kosten Geld. und für 200 Euro inkl. der Folie? puuuuuh, bin gespannt!


----------



## Michael H (7. Feb. 2016)

P.S.......

Und seien wir doch mal Ehrlich , wer von euch hatte an seinem ersten Teich gleich einen Filter vom eingen 1000 Euro verbaut ...?


----------



## hollenowa (7. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Michael das war mal interessant da ich auch über einen Umbau nachdenke und mir dein Teich gut gefällt vor allem die einfache Bauweise.


----------



## S.Reiner (7. Feb. 2016)

nun ich FINDE ihr habt ALLE irgendwie  Recht
Gut wer es wenn wir im HELFEN  den  Dmitrij


----------



## S.Reiner (7. Feb. 2016)

Das könnte mit 2000 Euro schon gehen
Es ist dann holt wie Früher bei OPA und der war auch stolz auf seine Koi


----------



## Dmitrij (7. Feb. 2016)

Er hat früher an einer Firma gearbeitet die viel bau material hat (Folie.....)die Sachen die er nicht so zusammenkratzen konnte hat er dan gekauft und das hat dann nur 200 gekostet.Warum ich mich an das Forum wende? weil ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen was mahn braucht(filter,folie pumpe ...... )ja und das hätte ich mir dann zusammengestellt deswegen wollte ich auch so wenig wie möglich verraten: kosten und so.Weil ich weiß dass sowas dabei raus kommt!! So wer etwas mit denkt für den ergibt es jetzt auch sin.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Feb. 2016)

der_odo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> so ganz unrecht hat Dmitrij nicht!
> 
> ...



Hi,

die Koi zeigen aber eindeutig das da beim Nachbarn was im argen liegt. Die wären sonst nämlich net verbuttet

MfG Frank


----------



## koiteich1 (7. Feb. 2016)

Michael H schrieb:


> P.S.......
> 
> Und seien wir doch mal Ehrlich , wer von euch hatte an seinem ersten Teich gleich einen Filter vom eingen 1000 Euro verbaut ...?



Sicher die wenigsten.

Aber wer ist ehrlich und gibt zu das er es später bereut hat einige Ratschläge nicht an zu nehmen


----------



## tosa (7. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Dmitrij,

jetzt mal ganz ehrlich:

Wenn Deine Lösung und Deine Planung schon vorher fest standen, warum hast du dann hier was gepostet?
Warum bist du den Fragen des Budgets vorher schon aus dem Weg gegangen?
Wenn Du irgendwann vor 15 Seiten mal was in diese Rtg. gepostet hättest, dann hätte man sich auch hierzu einlassen können. Ich hatte dir verschiedene Links eingestellt, diese mußte ich auch raussuchen, von teuer bis günstig. Aber auch günstig war/ist dir ja bereits zu teuer.

So etwas auf den Arm von dir genommen fühle ich mich schon, das hättest du auch bereits vorher mal posten können, dann hätte ich mir Zeit und Mühe gespart!

Von daher mach was du willst, mir egal, ich bin hier raus!


----------



## S.Reiner (7. Feb. 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Die sind zur Verbuttung (Kümmerwuchs) gezwungen worden




Freiheit für alle Verbutterten Koi
Was der Dmitrij da macht ist schon OK 
in Russland wer der Fisch schon in der Pfanne nach dem ganzen Geschreibsel hier


----------



## Michael H (7. Feb. 2016)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Sicher die wenigsten.
> 
> Aber wer ist ehrlich und gibt zu das er es später bereut hat einige Ratschläge nicht an zu nehmen


Tja , das steht wieder auf einem anderem Blatt


----------



## S.Reiner (7. Feb. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> So etwas auf den Arm von dir genommen fühle ich mich schon, das hättest du auch bereits vorher mal posten können, dann hätte ich mir Zeit und Mühe gespart!


Ja da hast wohl Recht


----------



## S.Reiner (7. Feb. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Von daher mach was du willst, mir egal, ich bin hier raus!


Och nö jetzt das wird noch besser hier bleib Bitte ich bin schon sehr GESPANNT wie es weiter geht


----------



## Dmitrij (7. Feb. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Hallo Dmitrij,
> 
> jetzt mal ganz ehrlich:
> 
> ...


Hast du das gesehen was ich geschrieben habe ??? Ich brauchte diese links und die haben mir auch geholfen dafür bedank ich mich Dadurch weis ich ja was ich suchen muss !


----------



## dizzzi (7. Feb. 2016)

Also ich würde ganz pragmatisch an die Sache rangehen. Wenn *ich *einen Verwandten hätte, der tech. KnowHow hat, und Erfahrung mit dem Koi-Teichbau für 200 €uronen!!! hat, und ich selber, hätte das 10fache !!! an Budget zur Verfügung, dann würde ich gar keine anderen Leute fragen, sondern 200€ in die Hand nehmen und den Teich so bauen wie mein erfolgreicher Verwandter. Und vielleicht die einen oder anderen kleinen Fehler, die mein Verwandter gemacht hat, vermeiden.
...Nur mal so mit Logik an die Sache rangehen...
Ich würde es super von Dimitri finden, wenn er mal die Konfiguration, und vielleicht ein paar Bilder des Verwandten-Teichs preis gibt. Ich denke das wäre für sehr viele, sehr interessant.
Hier haben schon so viele nützliche Tipps und Erfahrungen preis gegeben, und sich die Mühe gemacht. Dimitri zu helfen. Von daher wäre es echt super, das Dimitri uns mal auf schlaut.
LG

Udo


----------



## S.Reiner (7. Feb. 2016)

Ich weis das ist mir auf der ersten Seite schon Klar gewesen mach mal und


Dmitrij schrieb:


> Hast du das gesehen



Und verwirkliche deinen Traum


----------



## Dmitrij (7. Feb. 2016)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Also ich würde ganz pragmatisch an die Sache rangehen. Wenn *ich *einen Verwandten hätte, der tech. KnowHow hat, und Erfahrung mit dem Koi-Teichbau für 200 €uronen!!! hat, und ich selber, hätte das 10fache !!! an Budget zur Verfügung, dann würde ich gar keine anderen Leute fragen, sondern 200€ in die Hand nehmen und den Teich so bauen wie mein erfolgreicher Verwandter. Und vielleicht die einen oder anderen kleinen Fehler, die mein Verwandter gemacht hat, vermeiden.
> ...Nur mal so mit Logik an die Sache rangehen...
> Ich würde es super von Dimitri finden, wenn er mal die Konfiguration, und vielleicht ein paar Bilder des Verwandten-Teichs preis gibt. Ich denke das wäre für sehr viele, sehr interessant.
> Hier haben schon so viele nützliche Tipps und Erfahrungen preis gegeben, und sich die Mühe gemacht. Dimitri zu helfen. Von daher wäre es echt super, das Dimitri uns mal auf schlaut.
> ...


Mein Name wird etwas anders geschrieben ist aber nicht schlimm machen viele und leider kann ich diese Materialien die mein Verwandter hat leider nicht bekommen da ich dort nicht arbeite und der ist in rente ist. Bilder habe ich keine von ihm er wohnt leider etwas weiter weg von mir


----------



## S.Reiner (7. Feb. 2016)

Dmitrij
ich glaub Du hast auch Langeweile


----------



## Dmitrij (7. Feb. 2016)

S.Reiner schrieb:


> Dmitrij
> ich glaub Du hast auch Langeweile


naja eigentlich bin etwas in zeitdruck ;D


----------



## S.Reiner (7. Feb. 2016)

Na dann mach langsam ich geh jetzt Essen bis Gleich


----------



## dizzzi (7. Feb. 2016)

Sorry das ich deinen Namen falsch geschrieben habe, Dmitrij. War wirklich keine Absicht. Aber mir kommt dein "Verzäll" (Anm.: Geschwätz,Erzählung, Gerede im Hochdeutsch) komisch vor.


----------



## Dmitrij (7. Feb. 2016)

S.Reiner schrieb:


> Na dann mach langsam ich geh jetzt Essen bis Gleich


Bin im esport tätig und haben heute noch ein turnier nebenbei hier schreiben ich glaube das nennt man Multitasking


----------



## Dmitrij (7. Feb. 2016)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Sorry das ich deinen Namen falsch geschrieben habe, Dmitrij. War wirklich keine Absicht. Aber mir kommt dein "Verzäll" (Anm.: Geschwätz,Erzählung, Gerede im Hochdeutsch) komisch vor.


was denn genau ?


----------



## tosa (7. Feb. 2016)

Dmitrij schrieb:


> naja eigentlich bin etwas in zeitdruck ;D



was soll das jetzt heissen?


----------



## Dmitrij (7. Feb. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> was soll das jetzt heissen?


lies oben: Bin im esport tätig und haben heute noch ein turnier nebenbei hier schreiben ich glaube das nennt man Multitasking


----------



## tosa (7. Feb. 2016)

ah so, na, dann halt morgen wenn nichts anliegt....


----------



## Dmitrij (7. Feb. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> ah so, na, dann halt morgen wenn nichts anliegt....


Habe jetzt erst Übung um 22 uhr  gehts erst richtig los


----------



## Dmitrij (7. Feb. 2016)

Der verwandter hat sich einen 2ten Teich zugelegt der hat 85.000 l und sehr fiele koi von ihm bekomme ich sie ja auch.Wen ich sie hole kann ich ja Fotos machen !


----------



## tosa (7. Feb. 2016)

na, dann können sie da ja noch etwas bleiben, welche Größe sollen sie denn haben? ich meine die du bekommst.

ist ja eh keine Jahreszeit zum Teich buddeln, und vor allem koi einsetzen!


----------



## Dmitrij (7. Feb. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> na, dann können sie da ja noch etwas bleiben, welche Größe sollen sie denn haben? ich meine die du bekommst.
> 
> ist ja eh keine Jahreszeit zum Teich buddeln, und vor allem koi einsetzen!


jo er hat gesagt er könnte mir welche zwischen 20-40 geben das sie sich vermehrt haben.


----------



## dizzzi (7. Feb. 2016)

Dmitrij schrieb:


> was denn genau ?


Also,...du interessiert dich für einen Koi-Teich, und dein Verwandter hat so ein Ding. Und du hast *nie *mit deinem Verwandten mal besprochen welche Materialen er verwendet hat, und wie er das technisch realisiert hat. Und natürlich hat dein Handy auch *keine *Kammerafunktion, so dass du niemals bei deinem Verwandten mal ein paar Fotos mit *deinem *Handy hättest schießen können.
Sorry, aber das ist alles unschlüssig, was du hier schreibst. Du magst eigentlich keine Foren. Fragst aber in einem Forum. Leute nach deiner Meinung!!!

Junge. Dein Verwandter hat wohl *die Koi-Teich-Filter-Technik-*Geschäftsidee. Fahr hin. Kopiere die Anlage. ggf. Patent drauf. Und auf alle Koi-Teich-Filter-Hersteller kommen ganz ganz schwere Zeiten zu...

Dmitrij, für mich bist du in der Bringschuld. Große Reden schwingen, von einer Anlage für 200€uronen, und nix liefern...Für mich ist dein Koi-Teich-Projekt zum scheitern verurteilt...

Aber du kannst uns alle ja dann mit deinem Koi-Teich positiv überraschen. Ich freue mich schon auf deine Teichdokumentation, und die Bilder von deinem Teich, wenn er 7 Jahre alt ist.

Bis in 7 Jahren dann. Mach et jott...


----------



## troll20 (7. Feb. 2016)

Dmitrij schrieb:


> 10 m3 und 8 koi und es ist makellos seit 7 jahren


Sorry, aber ich versteh nicht wie man das toll finden kann. Für mich ist das Tierquälerei.


----------



## fiseloer (7. Feb. 2016)

Hier ist alles gesagt.

Ich bin weg.


----------



## tosa (7. Feb. 2016)

und welchen Filter?


----------



## Dmitrij (7. Feb. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> und welchen Filter?


sorry bin etwas durcheinander. Muss gerade auf alles antworten. was meinst damit ?


----------



## der_odo (7. Feb. 2016)

200€?
Ich dachte es geht hier um 2.000€ Investsumme...
200€ klappt doch gar nicht. Alleine eine Billigpumpe kostet doch schon 200€...


----------



## Dmitrij (7. Feb. 2016)

der_odo schrieb:


> 200€?
> Ich dachte es geht hier um 2.000€ Investsumme...
> 200€ klappt doch gar nicht. Alleine eine Billigpumpe kostet doch schon 200€...


2.000 !!!


----------



## tosa (7. Feb. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> und welchen Filter?



na, welchen Filter dein Verwandter hat?


----------



## Dmitrij (7. Feb. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> na, welchen Filter dein Verwandter hat?


im neuen oder alten?


----------



## trampelkraut (7. Feb. 2016)

Um was geht es  hier eigentlich?


----------



## tosa (7. Feb. 2016)

Dmitrij schrieb:


> im neuen oder alten?



in beiden


----------



## trampelkraut (7. Feb. 2016)

Und tschüss!


----------



## troll20 (7. Feb. 2016)

Na wenn du esport machst, dann sieht das ja ganz anders aus.
Dann hast du ja genug Zeit zum Filter reinigen und co.
Dann würd ich zwei Regentonnen neben den Teich stellen und mit einem VLCVF Vorfiltern, tägliches Auswaschen ist da angesagt, aber sollte kein Problem sein.
In die beiden Tonnen so ca 150 Liter Helix, dazu ne kleine Luftpumpe und das ganze umgewälzt mit einer 12.000 Pumpe.
Wenn du dann nur 3 oder 4 Fische nimmst bei dem Volumen von 12.000 Liter sollte es für 7 Jahre oder weniger gehen.


----------



## koile (7. Feb. 2016)

Also Leute , ich glaube so langsam das hier der Administrator eingreifen sollte.

Es geht nun wirklich zu weit ! ! ,


----------



## Dmitrij (7. Feb. 2016)

koile schrieb:


> Also Leute , ich glaube so langsam das hier der Administrator eingreifen sollte.
> 
> Es geht nun wirklich zu weit ! ! ,


Finde ich auch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## koile (7. Feb. 2016)

Dmitrij schrieb:


> Finde ich auch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




JA aber auch von Dir,
Möchte Dir nur einen Tip geben , mach dein Ding,  und Beweise allen das Du es drauf hast.


----------



## Dmitrij (7. Feb. 2016)

koile schrieb:


> JA aber auch von Dir,
> Möchte Dir nur einen Tip geben , mach dein Ding,  und Beweise allen das Du es drauf hast.


ja ich weiß aber ich fühle mich einfach total angegriffen und Belegdichte wen der wüste was ich durch machen musste ich wollte doch wirklich nur Infos sonst nichts Dan kommt so was dabei raus !!!!


----------



## Dmitrij (7. Feb. 2016)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Nein Dmitrij, ich will und habe dich nicht beleidigt. Aber, wie bereits erwähnt, ist das alles unschlüssig, was du von dir gibst. Nimm die 200€ und bau den Teich deines Verwandten nach. Dann hast du 1800 €uronen gespart. Und mit den 1800€uronen kannst du dann noch ganz andere tolle Sachen machen.
> 
> Dann noch ein kleiner Hinweis bezüglich Screensaver. Ein Screensaver ist ein Bildschirmschoner. Damit hat man früher verhindert, das ein Computerbildschirm einbrennt. Da gab es dann tolle Animationen als kleine Filmchen. Zum Beispiel schwammen da auch manchmal Fische hin und her.
> 
> Mach et jott, und ich nimm meinen Rat an... Eine Kopie des Teichs deines Verwanden, und du hast alles was du willst, und sparst noch viel Geld...


ICH BEKOMME ABER DAS MATERIAL JA NICHT DER BEKAM DAS JA ALLES KOSTENLOS DESWEGEN WAR DAS SO BILLIG


----------



## Dmitrij (7. Feb. 2016)

Muss los bin in einer stunde wieder da!


----------



## tosa (7. Feb. 2016)

Dmitrij schrieb:


> ja ich weiß aber ich fühle mich einfach total angegriffen und Belegdichte wen der wüste was ich durch machen musste ich wollte doch wirklich nur Infos sonst nichts Dan kommt so was dabei raus !!!!



naja, die kostengünstige Alternative war meine zuletzt gepostete, die würde funktionieren.


----------



## koile (7. Feb. 2016)

Du kannst aber keine Informationen erwarten, wenn die User keine, oder nur Felerhafte Infos bekommen
Mit denen Sie nichts oder nur bedingt was Anfangen können.


----------



## Zacky (7. Feb. 2016)

So...aufgeräumt 

An dieser Stelle sei erwähnt, dass es hier lediglich um die absolut unangemessene Ausdrucksweise einzelner User geht und das bei erneuten Verstößen gegen die Boardregeln andere Maßnahmen in Betracht gezogen werden müssten.

Danke


----------



## dizzzi (7. Feb. 2016)

Dmitrij, lese dir mal die ersten 6 Seiten dieses Post durch. Du wirst sehen, wie viel Mühe sich die Forums-Teilnehmer gemacht haben, um dir eine Hilfestellung zu geben. Ich denke Tosa hat für seinen Beitrag, auf Seite 6, mehr als nur 5 Minuten gebraucht, um dir weiter zu helfen. Und dann erzählst du allen was vom Verwandten mit 200 €. Kannst keine Infos oder Bilder liefern. Wie ich bereits erwähnte. Nimm die 200 €. Bau deinen Koi-Teich. Und lass uns teilhaben, wie du das umgesetzt hast.

Ich will später auch Kois haben, und freue mich, durch dich, ganz viel Geld zu sparen...


----------



## Dmitrij (7. Feb. 2016)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Dmitrij, lese dir mal die ersten 6 Seiten dieses Post durch. Du wirst sehen, wie viel Mühe sich die Forums-Teilnehmer gemacht haben, um dir eine Hilfestellung zu geben. Ich denke Tosa hat für seinen Beitrag, auf Seite 6, mehr als nur 5 Minuten gebraucht, um dir weiter zu helfen. Und dann erzählst du allen was vom Verwandten mit 200 €. Kannst keine Infos oder Bilder liefern. Wie ich bereits erwähnte. Nimm die 200 €. Bau deinen Koi-Teich. Und lass uns teilhaben, wie du das umgesetzt hast.
> 
> Ich will später auch Kois haben, und freue mich, durch dich, ganz viel Geld zu sparen...


Hallo bin wieder da.Sie haben mir ja auch geholfen und nur weil mein verwandter das geschafft hat ist das ein Grund mich zu beleidigen ? und bitte tue jetzt nicht auf ich meine es nur gut du hast mich mehr Malz Beleidigt  und ich bin immer noch wüten nur weil das jetzt weg ist ist es immer noch nicht gut. Ich habe bereits mehrmals geschrieben das er das von seiner Firma spediert bekam musst du wohl überlesen haben !ps: das mit den Bildschirmschoner war mir bekannt doch weis ich nicht was das mit mir zutun hat !


----------



## muh.gp (7. Feb. 2016)

Jungs, ihr dreht euch im Kreis... und eigentlich ist alles gesagt.


----------



## S.Reiner (8. Feb. 2016)

Morgen Dmitrij
werde mich nun hier aus deinem Fred verabschieden
 wenn Du mal beginnen solltest mit deinem Projekt 
werde ich dir gerne weiter HELFEN 
Viel Spaß noch Gruß Reiner


----------

